# Shutting off water to a house



## theloneranger (Apr 24, 2010)

Im a plumbing student and was wanting to know what happens when you shut the water off to a house at the meter? I have done it before and never gave it much thought. I turn the valve off at the meter and then turn on a hose bibb and all pipes run dry after a minute. My question is what happens to the water in the water heater, why is it not all draining out?

Im sorry if this is a dumb question but as I said Im a student and dont get any OTJ training. Thanks.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Not a dumb question.

When the water is on, the water in the tank exits under pressure from the top of the tank. As such, unless you open the drain at the bottom of the tank when you shut the water off the water will just stay there like Coke in a can.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

For extra credit...tell us WHY the hose bibb does not siphon the water from the tank....


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

Once you shut the water off the system is "de-pressurized". What ever source you open the water (in your case the hose bib) only the pressurized water and head pressure will drain. Only whatever pipes filled with water located above the hosebib will run our from gravity. Anything below the hose bib will still be full of water since it cannot drain out of the system. Now it won't be up to pressure but it will still have water in them. A hot water tank works on pressure, the cold water inlet fills and pressurizes the tank. It cannot relieve that pressure until a hot water source is opened and allowing water to flow. You could drain most of the water in the hot water pipes a long as you drain from a low point, but the only way to drain the actual tank is to open the drain valve directly on the tank. So what happens to the water in the HWT? Absolutely nothing. It just sits there ha ha


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Really, I am not a service based plumber and I find that question ignorant. Plumb to die for i.e really Good luck and I truly mean taht:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

theloneranger said:


> Im a plumbing student and was wanting to know what happens when you shut the water off to a house at the meter? I have done it before and never gave it much thought. I turn the valve off at the meter and then turn on a hose bibb and all pipes run dry after a minute. My question is what happens to the water in the water heater, why is it not all draining out?
> 
> Im sorry if this is a dumb question but as I said Im a student and dont get any OTJ training. Thanks.


 



You're not getting all the water out, especially if it's a 2-story house. You'll need to open tub valves, faucets, etc. in the house to really drain the pipes of excess water.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

suzie said:


> Really, I am not a service based plumber and I find that question ignorant. Plumb to die for i.e really Good luck and I truly mean taht:thumbup:


The only ignorant question in this trade is the one that is never asked.


----------



## Jammyrft (Jan 24, 2011)

what I've learnt is if you don't know the answer just ask the question, silly or not. It's always a valid question if you want to but don't know the answer. I hope my reply helped you a little


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

grandpa said:


> For extra credit...tell us WHY the hose bibb does not siphon the water from the tank....


What if the water heater is 20' in the ceiling without a vacuum relief valve? It has a good chance of siphoning out then...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

There is a small hole in the dip tube near the top of it to prevent siphoning.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah the ol small hole gets us every timmme :laughing:.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> There is a small hole in the dip tube near the top of it to prevent siphoning.


Quite often that little hole in the dip tube doesn't do it. I have had to run up to the water heater and either shut the valve or pop the t&p to break the siphon. This doesn't happen the majority of the time but it happens quite a bit. 







Paul


----------



## theloneranger (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, it helped a lot.


----------



## theloneranger (Apr 24, 2010)

suzie said:


> waste fo time.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

theloneranger said:


> I find you ignorant. Why didnt you answer the question? My guess is you didnt know the answer. :laughing: Afraid to ask but quick to put down anyone asking questions. Since you find my questions ignorant dont bother reading my threads anymore as I find your replies a waste of valuable space for people on here who are actually trying to help a man better his life and provide for his family with a new career.


It's cool man, just take what you need and leave the rest. There's no question you can think of that one of us haven't been asked. I ask so many questions in my apprenticeship my jaw hurt.


----------



## theloneranger (Apr 24, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> It's cool man, just take what you need and leave the rest. There's no question you can think of that one of us haven't been asked. I ask so many questions in my apprenticeship my jaw hurt.


Thanks. Its been a long day and I wasnt in the mood to listen to smack talk from some woman trying to do a mans job.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

theloneranger said:


> Thanks. Its been a long day and I wasnt in the mood to listen to smack talk from some woman trying to do a mans job.


Fact of life my man, don't let it get to you. We all have crappy days, some more than others.


----------



## Plumber3653 (May 5, 2010)

At least he has a thirst to learn. My 5th year apprentice just stares with eyes glazed over and a small trail of drool running from the corner of his mouth and gives a goonish snort and "uhnk" sound when I finish explaining why we install p-traps. (sigh).


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Plumber3653 said:


> At least he has a thirst to learn. My 5th year apprentice just stares with eyes glazed over and a small trail of drool running from the corner of his mouth and gives a goonish snort and "uhnk" sound when I finish explaining why we install p-traps. (sigh).


Lol, seen a ton of them too


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

Plumber3653 said:


> At least he has a thirst to learn. My 5th year apprentice just stares with eyes glazed over and a small trail of drool running from the corner of his mouth and gives a goonish snort and "uhnk" sound when I finish explaining why we install p-traps. (sigh).




I worked with a fourth year union apprentice who could not read a level!!
I was also a fourth year at the time. I was up on a scissor lift and just let the apprentice cut pipe for me. :blink:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

theloneranger said:


> Thanks. Its been a long day and I wasnt in the mood to listen to smack talk from some woman trying to do a mans job.


 Gawdamn -- Where's the 'No Thanks' button when you need it?

Man the **** up and grow a pair.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

grandpa said:


> For extra credit...tell us WHY the hose bibb does not siphon the water from the tank....


and for additional credit is it possible to change the thermostat on a gas water heater without draining the tank and flooding the house?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> and for additional credit is it possible to change the thermostat on a gas water heater without draining the tank and flooding the house?


Why drain the tank, I might have drained 2 electric WHs to replace elements.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Associated Plum said:


> and for additional credit is it possible to change the thermostat on a gas water heater without draining the tank and flooding the house?


And for extra extra credit what is the molecular property of water that allows the answer to the above question

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

theloneranger said:


> Thanks. Its been a long day and I wasnt in the mood to listen to smack talk from some woman trying to do a mans job.


You're in the wrong trade and definitely the wrong forum if you think everyone is going to play nice every time. I'm not in the mood to listen to smack talk from a greenhorn.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

theloneranger said:


> Thanks. Its been a long day and I wasnt in the mood to listen to smack talk from some woman trying to do a mans job.


One of the best service plumbers I know is a woman....Owns her own company, and I call her for advice from time to time....I would wager you couldn't hang with her a half a day....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Someone call Christina.


----------



## Plumber3653 (May 5, 2010)

So many questions, so few answers.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

One of the best apprentices I had was a girl. Out thought and out worked many so-called "men".

Never mind all the plumbing problems that MizBiz has had to walk "men" through.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Unions, side jobs, flat rate, silicone, the great truck debate... And now chauvinism?!? This forum is going to the dogs...


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> One of the best apprentices I had was a girl. :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

copperhead said:


> plbgbiz said:
> 
> 
> > One of the best apprentices I had was a girl. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## theloneranger (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok, Ill come back when I know all the answers and maybe I will fit in better here, lol. Some of you need to chill out and remember you were right where I was not too long ago asking the same questions. :thumbup:
Here, there, wherever, I will continue to ask questions and learn this trade with or without your help. As far I woman plumbers I have only seen one and thats Suze and I wish now I had never seen her profile pic, yikes!!!! Tore up from the floor up,road hard and put up wet, bout 240lbs I would say, lol. Bet she can put that belly on a wrench and bust some rusted pipes loose for ya.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

theloneranger said:


> Ok, Ill come back when I know all the answers and maybe I will fit in better here...


Relax dude. I counted over 40 positive responses to your quest for more knowledge. Apparently you fit in just fine. 

You're in a room full of plumbers and somebody fired a shot across your bow. Wow, didn't see that coming. :whistling2:

This may come as a shock, but everybody's not going to pat you on the head for every post. Get over it and keep asking questions. The folks here have a lot of experience that they are anxious to share with you.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz;169241 Get over it and keep asking questions. The folks here have a lot of experience that they are anxious to share with you.[/QUOTE said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I wouldn't piss on that snotty lil' **ck-wit if he were fully engulfed in flames.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

theloneranger said:


> Some of you need to chill out and remember you were right where I was not too long ago asking the same questions


Right.

But the majority of us didn't feel the need to make it personal when one of our betters put us in our place for being a dick-wad.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Speak for yourself.
> 
> I wouldn't piss on that snotty lil' **ck-wit if he were fully engulfed in flames.


So much for me putting it nicely. :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> So much for me putting it nicely. :laughing:


 I'll take civility over niceness any day.

Then again, I'm one of those 'do as I say, not as I do' kind of dick-wads.

>shrugs<

Sue me.


----------

